
Skype offering live transcriptions from today, PowerPoint from January 2019 - devy
https://9to5mac.com/2018/12/03/skype-transcriptions/
======
evolve2k
Anyone know if we can access these transcriptions after the call. This would
be super useful for say meeting minutes.

